# Help!



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm afraid of spiders! I live in South Australia and they really freak me out- my teenage son wants to move to the hills where rent might be a little less and be closer to his friends - Wev'e look at a few houses but I lived up there before and it's spidery! Big huntsmen and they just scare the crap out of me- I'm thinking of buy industrial strength peppermint spray (expensive) or something - it's getting to be that time of year any ideas? I already got VALIUM from my doctor I don't want to take that all the time- I'm really trying to be reasonable about it .....


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Mortein > 9 month spray from you local supermarket, or full pest spray plant some citronella plants, and a large plank of wood, I hate spiders too, but huntsman scary as they are not deadly


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks! @MaryMar I know it's stupid.......I can't help it !


----------

